

del.icio.us rewritten in PHP - bye Perl! - rob
http://www.symfony-project.com/blog/2007/10/02/delicious-preview-built-with-symfony

======
aston
No surprise that it got rewritten in PHP, since we're talking about Yahoo.

------
jamongkad
Agreed Symfony is nice to look at nice to work in as well.

------
herdrick
Perfect spelling for a PHP framework.

------
rwebb
symfony is the good stuff.

